# My humble gear



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Samsung HLR-5677W
Pioneer VSX-23
Klipsch RF-83, RC-62, RS-42
WD 1TB hard drive
ROKU
Sony DVD
PS3
PS2
Wii
Sony 5 disc CD changer
Dell Laptop
iTouch
Harmony One
Oh yeah, I forgot the antenna... without that there would be on real TV


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

How do you like the Roku.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

We were one of the early adopters and we like the Roku player a lot, the streaming video is our cable TV.
Ours is the original model and it simply works the way it is supposed to.
I have it connected to the AVR (HDMI) and it connects to Netflix through G wifi and Verizon FIOS is our internet provider.
We get the maximum connection speed.
The only complaint I have with the Netflix streaming is; the audio is not multi-channel. 
This is not a Roku issue, it is capable of 5.1 channel output.
I think the equivalent model to ours is about $60, if it is the same machine I think it is well worth the price since we paid $99 when we got ours.


----------



## kudo11 (Sep 30, 2010)

i bet he likes the roku. theres always competition but i found that once you purchase quality, you dont really care about the price soe much. ive learned the hard way because i by cheaper stufrf and then it breaks or i hear my friends system and go like, what was i thinking. roku is pretty good stuff.


----------

